# Motorway Services Hotel, Huntingdon/Peterborough



## UrbanVisitor (Jul 30, 2013)

This site may have been a Travelodge or similar services-type hotel chain. No (unsmashed!) signage to be seen.

We came across this hotel on our travels and decided to pay a visit. After a trek through a well overgrown field, we finally made our way to the thick vegetation surrounding the building! This place is eery, definitely not had any visitors for a long time. The site seems securely boarded, we traipsed around what we could of the perimeter but no obvious signs of an entrance. Strangely, some of the entrances although boarded with metal sheets also have a large concrete block covering the entrance - determined or what!

I managed to take some photos through the metal sheeting - you can get a feel for the age and interior condition of the building. The site is pretty big and I would LOVE to have a look around inside, however at the moment it looks not to be the case!

The full photo set can be found here. Enjoy!




Abandoned Hotel, Huntingdon by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Abandoned Hotel, Huntingdon by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Abandoned Hotel, Huntingdon by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Abandoned Hotel, Huntingdon by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Abandoned Hotel, Huntingdon by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Abandoned Hotel, Huntingdon by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Abandoned Hotel, Huntingdon by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Abandoned Hotel, Huntingdon by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Abandoned Hotel, Huntingdon by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Abandoned Hotel, Huntingdon by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Abandoned Hotel, Huntingdon by urbanvisitor, on Flickr


----------



## Landie_Man (Jul 30, 2013)

Wow. Now that is a derp and a half lol


----------



## uklimey1234 (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice pictures I have been driving past the site for more years than I care to remember

The old hotel was cut off from the A-1 when they widened it to 4 lanes and upgraded it to Motorway standard.
As I recall it was an independent not part of a chain but there was also a Little Chef on the site was 
turned into a sex shop recently.

Keith


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 30, 2013)

looks interesting, thanks for sharing



uklimey1234 said:


> Nice pictures I have been driving past the site for more years than I care to remember
> 
> The old hotel was cut off from the A-1 when they widened it to 4 lanes and upgraded it to Motorway standard.
> As I recall it was an independent not part of a chain but there was also a Little Chef on the site was
> ...



I reckon they widened it around 1999 sometime? So its been dead a while then.


----------



## PCWOX (Jul 30, 2013)

Isn't this just off the A1? Pretty sure I've driven past this


----------



## Bones out (Jul 31, 2013)

Travelled to a football match at Peterborough back in the mid 90's. it was deserted then even.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice find.


----------



## steve2109 (Jul 31, 2013)

thanks for sharing, not noticed this one on my travels


----------

